# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  حُكي الإجماع على ما الإجماع القديم بخلافه في أكثر من مائتي موضع !

## عبد الرحمن السديس

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمد لله وكفى، وصلى الله على النبي المصطفى أما بعد: 

فالغلط في نقل الإجماع لخفاء المخالف، وجرأة الناقل ليس بالقليل، لكن الإشكال فيما إذا كان الخلاف مشهورا ، وأبلغ من ذا حكاية الإجماع على ما الإجماع بخلافه !

قال العلامة ابن القيم رحمه الله :
وأما من حكى الإجماع؛ فإما أن يكون قد حكاه بموجب علمه، كما يحكى الإجماع كثيرا على ما الخلاف فيه مشهور غير خفي، وأبلغ من هذا حكاية الإجماع كثيرا على ما الإجماع القديم على خلافه، وهذا كثير جدا إنما يعلمه أهل العلم ، ولو تتبعناه لزاد على مائتي موضع.
مختصر الصواعق المرسلة 2/681. ط: أضواء السلف.

وأحسب أنَّ كثيرًا من هذه المواضع في مسائل الاعتقاد؛ فإن أهل البدع عندهم جراة على الدعوى مع قلة العلم بما عليه السلف من الصحابة والتابعين.

----------


## وليد الدلبحي

بارك الله فيك يا شيخ عبد الرحمن السديس، وأحسن الله إليك على هذا الموضوع الجميل.
أذكر أن الرافضة نقلوا الإجماع في غير موضع من كتبهم، على أن القرآن -كتاب الله- محرف، وأنه ُنقص منه، وزيد فيه، ومن المصادر التي أتذكرها الان، كتاب فصل الخطاب في تحريف كتاب رب الأرباب لنوري الطبرسي عليه من الله ما يستحق، وإجماع سلف الأمه، بل كل المسلمين، من القديم والحديث، على أن كتاب الله لا يأتيه الباطل من بين يديه، ولا من خلفه، وهو محفوظ بحفظ الله تعالى له، فالله المستعان، ولعلي أرجع قريباً لذكر بعض ما أُدعي فيه الإجماع، والإجماع على خلافه.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

قد سبقتك إلى هذا الموضوع يا شيخنا السديس ( ابتسامة )

مع أنني لم أكن أعرف هذه الفائدة من كلام ابن القيم، فجزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم.

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم



> قد سبقتك إلى هذا الموضوع يا شيخنا السديس ( ابتسامة )
> مع أنني لم أكن أعرف هذه الفائدة من كلام ابن القيم،


إنما كتبته من أجلها، ولعلكم تتكرمون بنقل المسائل المذكورة في الرابط هنا ، 
ويبقى البحث عن الباقي: 200-14= 186 !

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

جزاكم الله خيرا شيخنا الفاضل، وظني موافق لظنك في أن معظمها من مسائل الاعتقاد

وهذا ما كتبته في الرابط أعلاه:

نقل الإجماعات المتعارضة عند أهل العلم 
الحمد لله رب العالمين، والصلاة والسلام على محمد أفضل الخلق أجمعين، وعلى آله وصحبه المهتدين، ومن تبعهم بإحسان إلى يوم الدين.

أما بعد؛

فإن الإجماع من أخطر المباحث في علم أصول الفقه، بل لا أبالغ إن قلت: هو أخطر المباحث في العلوم كلها.
والإجماع هو أهم أساس يعتمد عليه في تأسيس العلوم.
والمقصود بالإجماع في أي علم من العلوم اتفاق أهل الفن المتخصصين فيه؛ لأن من ليس من أهل الفن فهو بالنسبة إلى أهل الفن عامي في هذا الفن، ولذا قال الإمام الحافظ ابن حجر العسقلاني رحمه الله: (ومن تكلم في غير فنه أتى بهذه العجائب).
وذكر شيخ الإسلام أن المعتبر في صحة الحديث وضعفه إنما هو إجماع المحدثين، كما أن المعتبر في الحكم الفقهي هو إجماع الفقهاء.
وكذلك الأمر في علوم الدنيا؛ فإن المعتبر في الطب إنما هو إجماع الأطباء، وكذلك في كل علم من العلوم الدينية والدنيوية.
وقد أطال أهل العلم في الكلام على الإجماع بما لا مجال لبحثه هنا، فقد اختلفوا في تعريف الإجماع، وفي حجية الإجماع، وفي إمكان تحقق الإجماع، وفي شروطه، وفي إحداث قول ثالث، وغير ذلك.
ومن المباحث الطريفة التي وقفتُ عليها أنك أحيانا تجد بعض أهل العلم ينقل الإجماع على قول، ثم تجد غيره من أهل العلم ينقل الإجماع على ضد هذا القول!!
وهذا إنما يدل على صعوبة مبحث الإجماع عند أهل العلم حتى وصل بهم القول إلى نقل الإجماعات المتعارضة!

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

1- مسألة الاجتهاد والتقليد:
حكى كثير من أهل العلم الإجماع على وجوب التقليد على العامة، وحكى ابن حزم وغيره الإجماع على تحريم التقليد على العامة.

2- القياس في الشريعة:
حكى جماهير أهل العلم إجماع السلف من الصحابة والتابعين على استعمال القياس، وحكى الظاهرية وابن حزم إجماع الصحابة والتابعين على تحريم القياس.

3- اتخاذ القبور مساجد:
حكى جماهير أهل العلم الإجماع على تحريم اتخاذ القبور مساجد، وحكى بعضُ المعاصرين المبتدعة الإجماع على جواز اتخاذ القبور مساجد.

4- هل البسملة آية من كل سورة:
حكى بعض أهل العلم الإجماع على أن البسملة آية من كل سورة؛ لأن الصحابة لم يكونوا ليثبتوا شيئا في القرآن وليس منه، وحكى بعضهم الإجماع على أن البسملة ليست آية في أول كل سورة؛ لأنها لو كانت آية ما جاز الاختلاف فيها.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

5- تأويل الصفات:
جماهير العلماء من السلفيين يحكون إجماع السلف على عدم تأويل الصفات، أما الأشاعرة والماتريدية فيذكرون إجماع السلف على وجوب تأويل الصفات.

6- هل تستعمل (كلمة) بمعنى مفرد:
نقل ابن سنان الخفاجي أن (الكلمة) تستعمل بمعنى (المفرد) بالإجماع، وحكى شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية أنها لا تستعمل بمعنى (المفرد) بإجماع العرب.

7- هل يشترط السَّوط في الْجَلْد:
نقل بعض أهل العلم الإجماع على اشتراط السوط في الحد بالجلد، وذكر النووي الإجماع على الاكتفاء بالجريد والنعال.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

8- العمل بالحديث بغير رواية
نقل ابن خير الإشبيلي الإجماع! على عدم جواز العمل أو الاستدلال بالحديث بغير رواية ولو إجازة، ونقل ابن بَرْهان الإجماع على خلافه.
9- ثبوت السماع في الرواية
نقل بعض أهل العلم الإجماع على اشتراط ثبوت السماع لكل راو في السند عمن فوقه، ونقل بعضهم الإجماع على عدم اشتراط ثبوت السماع في الجملة.
 			 		 		 		 		10 - قضاء الصلاة الفائتة عمدا
نقل ابن حزم الإجماع على أن الصلاة الفائتة عمدا لا تقضى، ونقل ابن عبد البر الإجماع على أنها تقضى.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

11- هل قبر الرسول  أفضل من الكعبة؟
نقل القاضي عياض الإجماع على أن قبر الرسول أفضل من الكعبة، وذكر شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية أنه لا يعلم أحدا من الناس قال ذلك قبل القاضي عياض.
			 		 		 		 		12 - ترجيح حديث غير المبتدع على حديث المبتدع
نقل بعضهم الإجماع على ترجيح حديث غير المبتدع على حديث المبتدع، ونقل ابن الوزير اليماني في الروض الباسم عن عدد من أهل العلم الإجماع على ضد هذا القول؛ لأنهم قبلوا في الصحيحين حديث بعض المبتدعة وقدموه على حديث من خف ضبطه.
قلت: التحقيق أن لا تعارض بين الإجماعين، وكلاهما صحيح؛ لأن المقصود من الترجيح أي عند الاستواء في باقي المرجحات، ولا يمنع ذلك من تقديم بعض المرجحات على بعض أو اعتبار القرائن أو غير ذلك من وجوه النظر.
والله أعلم

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

13 - كروية الأرض !!
نقل القرطبي في تفسيره إجماع المسلمين وكذلك النصارى واليهود !!! على أن الأرض مسطحة وليست كرة !
ونقل أبو الحسين بن المنادي، وأبو محمد بن حزم، وأبو الفرج بن الجوزي، وشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية وغيرهم إجماع المسلمين على أن الأرض كرة وأن الأفلاك مستديرة.

14 - سفر العبادة إلى غير المساجد الثلاثة
نقل غيرُ واحد من المتأخرين الإجماع على أن ذلك مستحب
ونقل شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية الإجماع على أن ذلك غير مستحب

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> ويبقى البحث عن الباقي: 200-14= 186 !


هذا بافتراض أن ابن القيم قد أحاط بها خُبرا، فالاحتمال الأقرب في نظري أننا قد نأتي بما لم يقصده ابن القيم أحيانا فيصير المجموع أكبر من ذلك.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

ورأيي أن لا نضمن مسائل الاعتقاد في هذا المبحث؛ لأن كل فرقة تدعي أن قولها هو الصحيح بالإجماع، فتتبع ذلك يكثر بلا فائدة.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

15 - زيارة قبر الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم

نقل بعض المتأخرين الإجماع على استحباب السفر لزيارة قبر الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم
ونقل ابن تيمية الإجماع على عدم استحباب ذلك، وذكر أن الأقوال في ذلك: إما المنع مطلقا، وإما الجواز مع عدم الاستحباب.

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

> ورأيي أن لا نضمن مسائل الاعتقاد في هذا المبحث؛ لأن كل فرقة تدعي أن قولها هو الصحيح بالإجماع، فتتبع ذلك يكثر بلا فائدة.


شكر الله لكم وغالب ظني أن أكثرها في مسائل الاعتقاد.
في كتاب الحافظ أبي الحسن بن القطان الفاسي الإقناع في مسائل الإجماع 1/41:
وأجمعوا أن كلام الله عزو وجل ليس بحروف ولا أصوات... 
وفي كتاب الرد على من أنكر الحرف والصوت للحافظ الإمام أبي نصر السجزي ص80-82:
اعلموا ـ أرشدنا الله وإياكم ـ أنه لم يكن خلاف بين الخلق على اختلاف نحلهم من أول الزمان إلى الوقت الذي ظهر فيه ابن كلاب والقلانسي والصالحي والأشعري، وأقرانهم الذين يتظاهرون بالرد على المعتزلة وهم معهم بل أخس حالا منهم في الباطن في أن الكلام لا يكون حرفا أو صوتا ذا تأليف واتساق وإن اختلفت به اللغات....ـ إلى أن قال ـ
فالإجماع منعقد بين العقلاء على كون الكلام حرفا وصوتا... ـ إلى أن قال ـ
وخرقوا الإجماع المنعقد بين الكافة المسلم والكافر. اهـ
ولا شك أن الحق مع السجزي رحمه الله.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

للرفع .. رفع الله قدركم

----------


## الماجد

وينبه :
إلى أن هناك من يحكي الإجماع ويقصد به علماء مذهبه !
ومع ذلك كله لايقدح ماذكر في حجية الإجماع أو فرض عدم إمكانيته ..
ولو غلب الظن مثلا ثبوت إجماع ما من عالم متبحر يعمل به مالم يعلم خرق له من قبل عصر الإجماع الذي ذكره ..

----------


## مهند المعتبي

باركَ اللهُ فيكم ..
قال الحافظُ ابنُ حجرٍ - رحمه الله - :
*[ ( فَائِدَة ) :قَالَ إِمَام الْحَرَمَيْنِ : أَجْمَعَ الْعُلَمَاء عَلَى وُجُوب مَعْرِفَة اللَّه تَعَالَى ، وَاخْتَلَفُوا فِي أَوَّل وَاجِب فَقِيلَ : الْمَعْرِفَة ، وَقِيلَ النَّظَر ، وَقَالَ الْمُقْتَرِح : لَا اِخْتِلَاف فِي أَنَّ أَوَّل وَاجِب خِطَابًا وَمَقْصُودًا الْمَعْرِفَة ، وَأَوَّل وَاجِب اِشْتِغَالًا وَأَدَاء الْقَصْد إِلَى النَّظَر . وَفِي نَقْل الْإِجْمَاع نَظَر كَبِير وَمُنَازَعَة طَوِيلَة ، حَتَّى نَقَلَ جَمَاعَة الْإِجْمَاع فِي نَقِيضه ، وَاسْتَدَلُّوا بِإِطْبَاقِ أَهْل الْعَصْر الْأَوَّل عَلَى قَبُول الْإِسْلَام مِمَّنْ دَخَلَ فِيهِ مِنْ غَيْر تَنْقِيب ، وَالْآثَار فِي ذَلِكَ كَثِيرَة جِدًّا ... ]
الفتح (1 /70 )*

----------


## مكاوي

-القصاص في اللطمة
قال ابن القيم في حاشيته على السنن - (ج 12 / ص 176)
(بل حكاية إجماع الصحابة على القصاص أقرب من حكاية الإجماع على منعه)
-وقت الجمعة 
فتح الباري لابن حجر - (ج 3 / ص 306)
(قِيلَ إِنَّمَا اِقْتَصَرَ عَلَى هَؤُلَاءِ مِنْ الصَّحَابَة دُون غَيْرهمْ لِأَنَّهُ نُقِلَ عَنْهُمْ خِلَاف ذَلِكَ ، وَهَذَا فِيهِ نَظَرٌ لِأَنَّهُ لَا خِلَاف عَنْ عَلِيّ وَمَنْ بَعْده فِي ذَلِكَ ، وَأَغْرَبَ اِبْن الْعَرَبِيّ فَنَقَلَ الْإِجْمَاع عَلَى أَنَّهَا لَا تَجِب حَتَّى تَزُول الشَّمْس ، إِلَّا مَا نُقِلَ عَنْ أَحْمَد أَنَّهُ إِنْ صَلَّاهَا قَبْل الزَّوَال أَجْزَأَ) ا هـ
-الرسالة إلى الملائكة
فتح الباري لابن حجر - (ج 10 / ص 443)
(حَتَّى نَقَلَ بَعْضهمْ الْإِجْمَاع عَلَى ثُبُوته ، وَعَكَسَ بَعْضهمْ)
-طلاق الثلاث 
انظرسير الحاث لابن عبد الهادي ص/114 و98
المحلى - (ج 10 / ص 164)
قال أبو محمد: بل نحن اسعد بدعوى الاجماع ههنا لو استجزنا ما يستجيزون ونعوذ بالله من ذلك، وذلك انه لا خلاف بين أحد من أهل العلم قاطبة وفي جملتهم جميع المخالفين لنا في ذلك في أن الطلاق في الحيض أو في طهر جامعها فيه بدعة نهى عنها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مخالفة لامره عليه الصلاة والسلام فإذ لاشك في هذا عندهم فكيف يستجيزون الحكم بتجويز البدعة التى يقرون أنها بدعة وظلالة أليس بحكم المشاهدة مجيز البدعة مخالفا لاجماع القائلين بأنها بدعة؟
-عدم الخروج عن المذاهب الأربعة
كشاف القناع عن متن الإقناع - (ج 22 / ص 52)
لَكِنْ فِي الْإِفْصَاحِ أَنَّ الْإِجْمَاعَ انْعَقَدَ عَلَى تَقْلِيدِ كُلٍّ مِنْ الْمَذَاهِبِ الْأَرْبَعَةِ ، وَأَنَّ الْحَقَّ لَا يَخْرُجُ عَنْهُمْ ،
قال شخ الإسلام الفتاوى الكبرى - (ج 2 / ص 325)
إذ الأمة متفقة على أنه إذا اختلف مالك والأوزاعي والثوري وأبو حنيفة لم يجز أن يقال قول هذا هو الصواب دون هذا إلا بحجة والله أعلم
الفتاوى الكبرى - (ج 3 / ص 304)
فمن قال : إن من أفتى بأن الطلاق لا يقع في مثل هذه الصورة خالف الاجماع وخالف كل قول في المذاهب الأربعة فقد أخطأ واقتفى ما لا علم به وقد  : { ولا تقف ما ليس لك به علم } بل أجمع الأئمة الأربعة وأتباعهم وسائر الأئمة مثلهم على أنه من قضى بأنه لا يقع الطلاق في مثل هذه الصورة لم يجز نقض حكمه ومن أفتى به ممن هو من أهل الفتيا ساغ له ذلك ولم يجز الانكار عليه باتفاق الأئمة الأربعة وغيرهم من أئمة المسلمين ولا على من قلده ولو قضى أو أفتى بقول سائغ يخرج عن أقوال الأئمة الأربعة في مسائل الإيمان والطلاق وغيرهما مما ثبت فيه النزاع بين علماء المسلمين ولم يخالف كتابا ولا سنة ولا معنى ذلك بل كان القاضي به والمفتي به يستدل عليه بالأدلة الشريعة كالاستدلال بالكتاب والسنة فإن هذا يسوغ له أن يحكم به ويفتي به 
ولا يجوز باتفاق الأئمة الأربعة نقض حكمه إذا حكم ولا منعه من الحكم به ولا من الفتيا به ولا منع أحد من تقليده ومن قال : إنه يسوغ المنع من ذلك فقد خالف إجماع الأئمة الأربعة بل خالف إجماع المسلمين مع مخالفته لله ورسوله.
-آلات المعازف
فتح الباري لابن حجر - (ج 3 / ص 371)
وَأَمَّا اَلْآلَاتُ فَسَيَأْتِي اَلْكَلَام عَلَى اِخْتِلَافِ اَلْعُلَمَاءِ فِيهَا عِنْدَ اَلْكَلَامِ عَلَى حَدِيث اَلْمَعَازِف فِي كِتَاب اَلْأَشْرِبَة ، وَقَدْ حَكَى قَوْم اَلْإِجْمَاع عَلَى تَحْرِيمِهَا ، وَحَكَى بَعْضهمْ عَكْسه
-عروض التجارة
الاستذكار - (ج 3 / ص 170)
قال أبو عمربن عبد البر ( احتجاج أهل الظاهر في هذه المسألة ببراءة الذمة عجب عجيب لأن ذلك نقض لأصولهم ورد لقولهم وكسر للمعنى الذي بنوا عليه مذهبهم في القول بظاهر الكتاب والسنة لأن الله عز و جل قال في كتابه ( خذ من أموالهم صدقة ) التوبة 103 ولم يخص مالا من مال وظاهر هذا القول يوجب على أصوله أن تؤخر الزكاة من كل مال إلا ما أجمعت الأمة أنه لا زكاة فيه من الأموال ولا إجماع في إسقاط الزكاة عن عروض التجارة بل القول في إيجاب الزكاة فيها إجماع من الجمهور الذين لا يجوز الغلط عليهم ولا الخروج عن جماعتهم لأنه مستحيل أن يجوز الغلط في التأويل على جميعهم)
المحلى - (ج 5 / ص 238)
وصح الاجماع من كل احد على ان حكم كل عرض في التجارة كحكم هذه، فصح من ذلك ان لا زكاة في عروض التجارة بالاجماع المذكور، وقد صح الاجماع أيضا على انه لا زكاة في العروض * ثم ادعى قوم أنها إذا كانت للتجارة ففيها زكاة، وهذه دعوى بلا برهان *
-اشتراط الصداق
قال ابن رشد في البداية4/235: (اتفقوا على أن الصداق شرط من شروط الصحة)
وفي 4/246: (وأجمعوا على أن نكاح التفويض جائز وهو أن يعقد النكاح دون صداق )
-اختيار القتل على الكفر في الإكراه
فتح الباري لابن حجر - (ج 19 / ص 400)
وَتَعَقَّبَهُ اِبْن التِّين بِأَنَّ الْعُلَمَاء مُتَّفِقُونَ عَلَى اِخْتِيَار الْقَتْل عَلَى الْكُفْر
فتح الباري لابن حجر - (ج 19 / ص 400)
وَقَدْ أَجْمَعُوا عَلَى جَوَاز تَقَحُّم الْمَهَالِك فِي الْجِهَاد اِنْتَهَى ، وَهَذَا يَقْدَح فِي نَقْل اِبْن التِّين الِاتِّفَاقَ الْمَذْكُورَ وَأَنَّ ثَمَّ مَنْ قَالَ بِأَوْلَوِيَّةِ التَّلَفُّظ عَلَى بَذْل النَّفْس لِلْقَتْلِ
-الخروج على الأئمة
فتح الباري لابن حجر - (ج 20 / ص 155)
ذَكَرَهُمَا اِبْن التِّين ، ثُمَّ قَالَ " وَقَدْ أَجْمَعُوا أَنَّهُ أَيْ الْخَلِيفَة إِذَا دَعَا إِلَى كُفْر أَوْ بِدْعَة أَنَّهُ يُقَام عَلَيْهِ وَاخْتَلَفُوا إِذَا غَصَبَ الْأَمْوَال وَسَفَكَ الدِّمَاء وَانْتَهَكَ هَلْ يُقَام عَلَيْهِ أَوْ لَا " اِنْتَهَى . وَمَا اِدَّعَاهُ مِنْ الْإِجْمَاع عَلَى الْقِيَام فِيمَا إِذَا دَعَا الْخَلِيفَة إِلَى الْبِدْعَة مَرْدُود
كتاب مراتب الإجماع لابن حزم - (ج 1 / ص 177)
ورأيت لبعض من ينسب نفسه للامامة والكلام في الدين ونصب لذلك طوائفه من المسلمين فصولا ذكر فيها الاجماع فاتى بكلام لو سكت عنه لكان أسلم له في أخراه بل الخرس كان اسلم له وهو ابن مجاهد البصرى الطائي لا المقرئ فانه أتى فيما ادعى فيه الاجماع أنهم أجمعوا على ان لا يخرج على أئمة الجور فاستعظمت ذلك ولعمري انه عظيم ان يكون قدعلم ان مخالف الاجماع كافر فيلقي هذا الى الناس وقد علم أن افاضل الصحابة وبقية الناس يوم الحرة خرجوا على يزيد بن معاوية وأن ابن الزبير ومن اتبعه من خيار المسلمين خرجوا عليه أيضا رضي الله عن الخارجين عليه ولعن قتلتهم وأن الحسن البصري وأكابر التابعين خرجوا على الحجاج بسيوفهم أترى هؤلاء كفروا بل والله من كفرهم أحق بالكفر منهم ولعمري لو كان اختلافا يخفى لعذرناه ولكنه أمر مشهور يعرفه أكثر العوام في الاسواق والمخدرات في خدورهن لاشتهاره فلقد يحق على المرء أن يخطم كلامه وأن يزمه الا بعد تحقيق وميز وأن يعلم ان الله تعالى بالمرصاد وان كلامه محسوب مكتوب مسئول عنه يوم القيامة وعن كل تابع له الى آخر من اتبعه عليه وزره. شرح النووي على مسلم - (ج 6 / ص 314)
وَأَمَّا الْخُرُوج عَلَيْهِمْ وَقِتَالهمْ فَحَرَام بِإِجْمَاعِ الْمُسْلِمِينَ ، وَإِنْ كَانُوا فَسَقَة ظَالِمِينَ .
وَقَدْ تَظَاهَرَتْ الْأَحَادِيث بِمَعْنَى مَا ذَكَرْته ، وَأَجْمَعَ أَهْل السُّنَّة أَنَّهُ لَا يَنْعَزِل السُّلْطَان بِالْفِسْقِ ، وَأَمَّا الْوَجْه الْمَذْكُور فِي كُتُب الْفِقْه لِبَعْضِ أَصْحَابنَا أَنَّهُ يَنْعَزِل ، وَحُكِيَ عَنْ الْمُعْتَزِلَة أَيْضًا ، فَغَلَط مِنْ قَائِله ، مُخَالِف لِلْإِجْمَاعِ .
ثم قال (قَالَ الْقَاضِي : وَقَدْ اِدَّعَى أَبُو بَكْر بْن مُجَاهِد فِي هَذَا الْإِجْمَاع ، وَقَدْ رَدَّ عَلَيْهِ بَعْضهمْ هَذَا بِقِيَامِ الْحَسَن وَابْن الزُّبَيْر وَأَهْل الْمَدِينَة عَلَى بَنِي أُمَيَّة ، وَبِقِيَامِ جَمَاعَة عَظْمِيَّة مِنْ التَّابِعِينَ وَالصَّدْر الْأَوَّل عَلَى الْحَجَّاج مَعَ اِبْن الْأَشْعَث ، وَتَأَوَّلَ هَذَا الْقَائِل قَوْله : أَلَّا نُنَازِع الْأَمْر أَهْله فِي أَئِمَّة الْعَدْل ، وَحُجَّة الْجُمْهُور أَنَّ قِيَامهمْ عَلَى الْحَجَّاج لَيْسَ بِمُجَرَّدِ الْفِسْق ، بَلْ لَمَّا غَيَّرَ مِنْ الشَّرْع وَظَاهَرَ مِنْ الْكُفْر ، قَالَ الْقَاضِي : وَقِيلَ : إِنَّ هَذَا الْخِلَاف كَانَ أَوَّلًا ثُمَّ حَصَلَ الْإِجْمَاع عَلَى مَنْع الْخُرُوج عَلَيْهِمْ . وَاَللَّه أَعْلَم .)
وبالمناسبة أنا ذكرت هذه المسالة لأنها على شرطي ولم أذكرها من باب القول بجواز الخروج على الحاكم وإذا أحببتم طرحته موضوعا في ملتقى العقيدة
-نقض الوضوء بالنوم
المحلى - (ج 1 / ص 224)
وذهب الاوزاعي إلى أن النوم لا ينقض الوضوء كيف كان.
وهو قول صحيح عن جماعة من الصحابة رضى الله عنهم وعن ابن عمر وعن مكحول وعبيدة السلمانى نذكر بعض ذلك باسناده لان الحاضرين من خصومنا لا يعرفونه ولقد ادعى بعضهم الاجماع على خلافه جهلا وجرأة
-حكم التولية 
المحلى - (ج 9 / ص 2): وقال مالك ان أهل العلم اجتمع رأيهم على أنه لا بأس بالشركة والاقالة والتولية في الطعام وغيره يعنى قبل القبض قال أبو محمد: وما نعلم روى هذا الا عن ربيعة وعن طاوس فقط، وقوله عن الحسن في التولية قد جاء عنه خلافها * قال على: أما خبر ربيعة فمرسل ولا حجة في مرسل ولو استند (1) لسارعنا إلى الاخذ به ولو كانت استفاضته عن أصل صحيح لكان الزهري أولى بأن يعرف ذلك من ربيعة فبينهما في هذا الباب بون بعيد والزهرى مخالف له في ذلك * وروينا من طريق عبد الرزاق عن معمر عن الزهري قال: التولية بيع في الطعام وغيره، وبه إلى معمر عن أيوب السختياني قال: قال ابن سيرين: لا تولية حتى يقبض ويكال * ومن طريق الحجاج بن المنهال نا الربيع بن صبيح قال: سألت الحسن عن الرجل يشترى الطعام فيوليه الرجل؟ قال: ليس له أن يوليه حتى يقبضه فقال له عبد الملك بن الشعشاع: يا أبا سعيد أبرأيك تقوله؟ قال: لا أقوله برأيى ولكنا أخذناه عن سلفنا.
وأصحابنا * قال على: سلف الحسن هم الصحابة رضى الله عنهم أدرك منهم خمسمائة صاحب وأكثر وغزا مع مئين منهم، وأصحابه هم أكابر التابعين فلو أقدم أمرؤ على دعوى الاجماع
ههنا لكان أصح من الاجماع الذى ذكره مالك بلا شك ومن طريق عبد الرزاق نا سفيان الثوري عن زكريا بن أبي زائدة.
-حديث معاذ في القضاء
قال ابن الملقن في حديث معاذ (اجتهدرأيي ولا آلو) البدر المنير9/534: (هو حديث ضعيف بإجماع أهل النقل فيما أعلم)
ونقل عن إمام الحرمين 9/541: قوله: (والحدبث مدون في الصحاح متفق على صحته لا يتطرق إليه تأويل ) ثم قال ابن الملقن ( هذا كلامه وهو من الأعاجيب)

----------


## إمام الأندلس

وأظن من أسباب هذا الاختلاف  اختلافهم في تحديد معنى الاجماع عندهم
فهل مفهوم الاجماع عند الظاهرية (ابن حزم مثلا) هو عينه لدى جماهير الفقهاء
فلاغرابة في الأمر

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

ومن ذلك المسألة الأصولية المشهورة وهي ( العمل بالعام قبل البحث عن مخصص ) :

فقد نقل بعض الأصوليين الإجماع على العمل بالعام قبل البحث عن مخصص، ونقل بعضهم الإجماع على عدم جواز العمل به قبل البحث عن مخصص !!
ويبدو من هذين النقلين أن الإشكال في اختلاف تصور المسألة عند الفريقين ؛ فإن العامي أو طالب العلم المبتدئ ليس له أن يعمل بالعام قبل أن يبحث عن مخصص، وهذا الأمر لا ينبغي أن يختلف فيه، أما المجتهد الذي أحاط بجملة الشريعة وسبر نصوصها وقضى عمره في فهمها والتفقه فيها، فهذا يمكن أن يقال: لا يلزمه أن يفتش عن مخصص؛ لأنه قد سبق منه التفتيش أصلا، وزيادة التفتيش لا تفيده شيئا فوق ما عنده.
فخلاصة المسألة أن غلبة الظن كافية في هذا الباب؛ فمن غلب على ظنه عدم وجود المخصص كفاه ذلك وأغناه عن البحث، وأما من لم تحصل له غلبة ظن في ذلك فهذا يجب عليه إفراغ الوسع في البحث حتى يحصل غلبة الظن المذكورة.

والله أعلم.

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

جزاكم الله خيرا. من أجل هذا كتبت:
*لماذا لا نشترط شروطاً محكمة في قبول أو ردّ الإجماعات المحكية ؟*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

الشروط موضوعة ومعلومة، وإنما الذي يخطئ إنما يخطئ في التطبيق

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

جزاك الله خيراً ، وأخص الأخ أبو مالك العوضي بالشكر الجزيل .
والكثير من مدعي الإجماع في المسائل المختلفة في العلوم الشرعية أو غيرها ، يأتي من عدم ضبطه لمسألة الإجماع أولاً ، ولعدم إحاطته بما قيل فيها من خلافٍ ثانياً.

----------

